# Looking for (portuguese) expats



## Katouscha (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi everybody,

I am Katouscha Groeneveld, I am from Amsterdam, Holland and I am
studying at the University of Lisbon since this semester.
For my course Organizational Behavior I have to find 6 portuguese (ex)-expats who have been working in the north of Europe (Holland, Denmark, Sweden etc.) and who we can interview for our study.
We want to compare the social behavior in different European countries to the social behavior in Portugal.. As we know, people from the north Europe tend to socialize in other ways then people from the south of Europe. We will look at how people in north and central Europe socialize compared to people in Portugal. Do they go out more or less than people in Portugal? How is the food habit of people that move to a new country? Do they have more spear time in the south countries than in the northern countries of Europe? Is it easy to get to know people at and outside the work place? And most important, how does the differences in social behavior effect their motivation towards their work tasks and work place? And how it affects their overall mood towards the host county and the people living in the host country?

If you are portuguese and an expat or an expat from the northern European countries in Portugal, please contact me! 
katouscha at gmail . com

I thank you..


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi katouscha, welcome to the forum, good luck with your course


----------

